# Have you guys seen this yet?



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Different.....

Gear Review: The Crye Precision Gun Clip holster is much more versatile than you'd think (VIDEO)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nope. 

Looks interesting.

I've been looking for a minimalist holster that would handle a Glock with a mounted weaponlight; this might be a good one to try.


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

